# Paborito



## Inglip

How do I fit paborito into a sentence?

Gusto ko ang chocolate ice cream.

_Iyan ay ang aking paboritong lasang ice cream.
_
OR

_Lasang ice cream iyan ay ang paboritong ko._

So literally that would be: That is my favorite ice cream flavor OR that flavor of ice cream is the favorite of mine (my favorite)

Or I I way out, and both of these are wrong.

Thanks


----------



## 082486

"Gusto ko ang chocolate ice cream."

-> 'Yan ang paborito kong ice cream.
-> That's my favorite ice cream. 


or you can say:

Ang paborito kong flavor ng ice cream ay chocolate.
(My favorite flavor of ice cream is chocolate.)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

paborito is spanish origin. the tagalog version for this is "nakahiligan".  1.) the taste of selecta ice cream is one of my favorite. Yang lasa ng selecta ice cream ang isa sa paborito/nakahiligan ko.


----------

